# what gecko shoud i get plz show pic of them



## Kurtles (May 6, 2008)

im going to get a gecko but which 1 plz send your ideas and pic of them.


----------



## Kurtles (May 7, 2008)

plz


----------



## Kurtles (May 7, 2008)

help


----------



## Chris1 (May 7, 2008)

N.amyae are beautiful, but a bit pricey. 

here a pic, theyre so cute!!!


----------



## Twiggz (May 7, 2008)

If its your first gecko species, i would highly recommend either U.Milii (Thick Tailed Geckos) or N.Levi (Knob Tailed Geckos). These are relatively cheaper than most, hassle free and most importantly simply to keep and breed. Ideal for any new comer.


----------



## hornet (May 7, 2008)

My first gecko's were a group of bynoes, very easy to care for and quite cheap


----------



## Kurtles (May 7, 2008)

cool but i need more ideas but i need a biger range but i might get a thick tailed


----------



## Kurtles (May 7, 2008)

+knob tailes a cool


----------



## JasonL (May 7, 2008)

some pics of various geckos.


----------



## Leigh (May 7, 2008)

Hetty's selling a gecko, buy that one?
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/for-sale-other-reptiles-and-insects/clone-gecko-82507


----------



## Hetty (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Leigh


----------



## Jakee (May 7, 2008)

knob tail or a thick tail


----------



## Kurtles (May 7, 2008)

i dont know yet


----------



## iceman (May 7, 2008)

i'd go for leaf-tailed gecko.


----------



## falconboy (May 7, 2008)

Kurtles said:


> i dont know yet



Repz was suggesting, not asking.


----------



## Kurtles (May 8, 2008)

maby leaf-tail


----------



## Kurtles (May 8, 2008)

How About A Giant Cave Gecko Are Thay Good 1st Geckos?


----------



## JasonL (May 8, 2008)

No, def not. They only come up for sale a couple of times a year, they are not cheap, and tend to tear into each other. Stick with knobbies, thicktails, spinytails or even Diplodactylus genus.


----------



## Twiggz (May 8, 2008)

I'll second that call JasonL.....although diplodactylus are proving to be testing with regards to breeding in my experience.......maybe something else for you to consider Kurtles. Whether you intend on breeding or not from what you acquire. 
Broad Tailed Geckos are pretty simply to keep also, mcuh like thick tails IMO. I've got some available also. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Ariel (May 8, 2008)

Not a bad sugesstion Leigh, clone geckos are awesome.


----------



## Kurtles (May 8, 2008)

cool


----------



## Leigh (May 8, 2008)

Ariel said:


> Not a bad sugesstion Leigh, clone geckos are awesome.



yeh, and Hetty'll give me a cut of the profit for plugging


----------



## sparticus (May 8, 2008)

Bynoes and thicktails are always a good gecko to start with, relatively cheap and easy to care for and breed..


----------



## Kurtles (May 8, 2008)

cool


----------



## Kurtles (May 8, 2008)

how about golden-tail?


----------



## JasonL (May 8, 2008)

Golden Tails are great, though need to be heated well.


----------



## Renagade (May 9, 2008)

bynoes rock.get one for sure.


----------



## richardsc (May 9, 2008)

a healthy one u can afford is your best bet,lol,thick tails seem to be a good start


----------



## gold&black... (May 9, 2008)

iceman said:


> i'd go for leaf-tailed gecko.




Would b a good choice mate...... Get them from the right breeder with knowledge and u'll b happy having them..... Try and get them from Indicus...... cheers.....


----------



## Kurtles (May 9, 2008)

nice pic


----------



## Kurtles (May 9, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Golden Tails are great, though need to be heated well.




well or wall


----------



## Kurtles (May 9, 2008)

plz


----------



## Kurtles (May 10, 2008)

plz


----------



## warren63 (May 10, 2008)

Heated well and wall, mine get 1/3 heating on the base and heat mat down one side, i give mine a hot spot of about 33 degrees, also golden tails will need lighting as do all the Strophurus species


----------



## Kurtles (May 10, 2008)

what rainforest geckos are there.


----------



## Kurtles (May 10, 2008)

plz


----------



## Kurtles (May 10, 2008)

plz


----------



## Renagade (May 10, 2008)

colour shot of my bynoe, i called her Gina. i cought her doing somethin funky with her tail the other day... sort of teasing me with it. it was cute.


----------



## Kurtles (May 11, 2008)

what rainforest geckos can i get on a level 1 licence???


----------



## JasonL (May 11, 2008)

Most of Australias Geckoes live in arid, or semi arid areas, There are a couple of rainforest sp, though they rarely / never come up for sale, and / or are for advanced keepers.


----------



## Kurtles (May 11, 2008)

_*cool*_


----------



## Kurtles (May 12, 2008)

plz what rainforest geckos are there i still want to know


----------



## Kenshin (May 12, 2008)

leaf tailed gex are rainforrest spp


----------



## JasonL (May 12, 2008)

Chameleon Geckoes, Northern Leaf-tailed Geckoes.


----------



## Kurtles (May 12, 2008)

cool


----------



## gonff (Jul 7, 2008)

what is jasonl's first pic ? (the 1 with 2 gecko's?????????) they are awsome!!!!

plz i really want 2 know!


----------



## twodogs (Aug 3, 2008)

Kurtles said:


> How About A Giant Cave Gecko Are Thay Good 1st Geckos?


 

you need a class2 licence.


----------

